

Would you benefit from monetizing your Web and Desktop Apps with premium ads? - drivingsouth

Anibal, Founder and CEO of InfluAds here.<p>InfluAds is launching a new offer aiming at providing startups and entrepreneurs the opportunity to monetize their apps better, through a small but highly premium and relevant ad.<p>We believe that this is relevant for:
- Freemium models, where free is ad-supported
- Free apps, fully ad-supported
- Startups wanting to monetize their quality apps sooner, while maturing their thoughts on their revenue models<p>You can learn more about it:
http://influads.com/in-app-advertising
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2011/11/15/influads-lets-developers-place-premium-ads-in-their-web-and-desktop-apps/<p>We believe that in-App advertising can be more powerful on Desktop and Web apps due to the share of mind that these kinds of apps have. Guys like evernote have been doing it for a while now.<p>Would this be a valuable offer to you? Why, why not?<p>/Anibal
======
JamesPeterson
Hi Anibal. I haven't opened the links; I'm on my mobile browser. Can you
please explain what makes your ads 'premium'? Thanks.

------
clickerly
I couldn't find the payout for publishers. What can we earn? Thanks.

~~~
drivingsouth
That depends on which networks and current dynamics.

As a rule of thumb you can assume the rates on our ad store
(<http://influads.com/adstore>) - 22%.

